# Day of the Tentacle VDM Sound



## darton (18. November 2003)

Hallo!
Ich hab mal dieses Prgramm ausprobiert, um das Spiel unter WinXP mit Sound zu spielen. Wenn ich dann das Spiel starte, kommt zwar Sound aber keine Musik.
Vielleicht kann mir ja jemand weiterhelfen.


----------

